# Jerboas



## Neidr (Jan 10, 2011)

After some research and 'awhh'ing at pictures and videos, my other half has decided that next on her wishlist is a jerboa. Judging by the pitch of the 'awhh'ing I think a lesser Jerboa is a clear favourite.

I have also realised that there aren't many around - does anyone have a detailed care sheet for them, or know of anyone who breeds or is selling them?

:whistling2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

There is not much care info on them unfortunately, it will be a case of searching for bits of info and asking those who keep them.
There are groups on facebook for Jerboas that have people in that breed lessers.

The care of Jerboas overall is the same, only Greaters are of course much bigger so require a large enclosure, and also Greaters are social while lessers are solitary, so you couldn't keep them communally but could have say a viv stack or something with a few and if you plan to breed you bring them together for breeding and separate if/when they begin to scrap with oneanother.


----------



## Neidr (Jan 10, 2011)

x Sarah x said:


> There is not much care info on them unfortunately, it will be a case of searching for bits of info and asking those who keep them.
> There are groups on facebook for Jerboas that have people in that breed lessers.
> 
> The care of Jerboas overall is the same, only Greaters are of course much bigger so require a large enclosure, and also Greaters are social while lessers are solitary, so you couldn't keep them communally but could have say a viv stack or something with a few and if you plan to breed you bring them together for breeding and separate if/when they begin to scrap with oneanother.



Have requested to join the exotic breeders group (the one in your signature actually) so when I get accepted I'll have a browse on there :2thumb:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah not many keepers on my group, there is a group called Jerboa pet owners r something, that ones good as its dedicated to the species


----------



## aardvark28 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm going to be placing an advertisement for Greater Egyptian Jerboas today. These are the species that can and should be kept as pairs. Cheers.


----------

